

Ruby programmer trying out Meteor.js - shiroyasha23
https://semaphoreapp.com/blog/2014/11/19/meteorjs-getting-started.html?meteor=true

======
MrBra
What's wrong? Why did you change the title to "Ruby programmer trying out
Meteor.js" while the original article is simply "Meteor.js: Getting Started" ?

Also, the article does not even mention Ruby once!

